# Live Earth



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

What? No thread on the concerts? Did anyone watch any of it?

I had a busy weekend doing an out of town Fri\Sat bar gig and family stuff in the daytimes while totally sleep-deprived. I only had a few minutes to turn on the TV so I caught a bit of Kanye West :zzz:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I watched bits and pieces of it... caught RHCP, Foo Fighters and other bands/artists that I don't remember. Wish I'd caught Metallica, The Police and Kelly Clarkson but I went canoeing instead. Oh yeah, caught the last bit of Taking Back SUnday and had to turn the sound down because they were terrible... and I even like TBS' studio albums.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I was watching Dave Matthews when they switched in the middle of a song over to Macy Gray. Needless to say I was not happy, so I turned it off.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I was watching Dave Matthews when they switched in the middle of a song over to Macy Gray. Needless to say I was happy, so I turned it off.


I think you meant unhappy... don't know why you'd turn it off otherwise.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I watched around the beginning of the Japan one, and caught John Mayer and Fall out boy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jane said:


> I think you meant unhappy... don't know why you'd turn it off otherwise.


Yep _not happy_ I hate when my fingers don't listen.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Had the PVR going for Sat night while I was out. That segment on CTV only showed 1 song per band/performer. MuchMusic was showing entire sets at the beginning, but was done around 4 PM Sat night, 6 hr before it was over????
Saw Roger Waters who was pretty good (seeing him this weekend in T.O.) and Melissa Etheridge made an old child of the 60s (me) proud by delivering an inspirational message about [my paraphrasing] who has/has not been passing the buck on environmental abuse and initiating a change of attitude...in her music/words "Imagine That!". Haven't seen or heard that kind of speech in decades. Good on her. And, some will have gotten the message, so her time was used well.
Also saw Madonna, Sarah Brightman, The Police, Black Eyed Peas, a few secs of RHCP. The segment with Spinal Tap and a huge number of bass players was a riot.
I skipped over people I didn't want to watch/listen to. 
Was NOT impressed with Kanye West messin' up The Police song. That was just awful.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*mmm...*

Well as long as it makes people happy. I watched a few hours, I do think it's good. 

PS:I wonder how much power it would have saved not to have them? Probably enough to power the homes of Italy, France and Spain a whole year? I hope not... All t5hose incandescent bulbs in the tires too...amps....stage lighting, garbage created...maybe not, maybe I dont think its good...but at least it brings people together and gets them talking...one hopes.

I sure noticed the air pollution that the 4th of July Maceys Fireworks created in New Jersey though-I wonder how many tons of airborne particulates that caused...I dont know if we'll ever get it right...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I watched it on and off. Foo Fighters were great(as always), RHCP and Spinal Tap were pretty good too. Beastie Boys and Black eyed peas weren't to bad either. I guess only the London stuff was any good. I only saw a bit of New York and what I saw sucked.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Keith Urban was rockin. The Foo Fighters put up one hell of a show. Spinal tap was well... spinal tap. Madonna with her Les Paul was kinda funny too. And yeah Kanye West totally ruined a perfectly nice Police song. Roger Waters doing another brick in the wall was pretty damn sweet too. There were a lot of other good moments, but I can't recall all of them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was reasonably entertained until some rapper came in and crapped all over the Police tune. Seriously, I was wanting to see them. From what I understand from two rap fans in the room at the time the rap wasn't even good by rap standards. The other acts I caught were good and the cause worth the effort. 

Waiting to get the whole thing on DVD.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought the perfomances were good, but the sound was really awful. Maybe it was just my TV, but I couldn't hear anything but vocals. Keith urban was great, and played two of those very flashy 65 amps, but I couldn't really hear them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gunny said:


> Saw Roger Waters who was pretty good (seeing him this weekend in T.O.)...



...hey, andy, my whole gang is going to the show. would you and gina like to drop by the condo for a drink after the show?

matter of fact, we can save you a fortune on parking fees - meet us at the condo before the show and we can all walk over together and leave all the vehicles in rose's visitors' parking.

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*weak TV ratings*

Live Earth draws lackluster TV ratings By Steve Gorman


The globe-spanning Live Earth pop music extravaganza fell flat for television viewers in the United States and Britain, drawing far smaller audiences than the Princess Diana tribute concert a week earlier.

The main three-hour American TV broadcast on NBC averaged a meager 2.7 million viewers, ranking as the least-watched U.S. program on Saturday night and falling below NBC's summer prime-time Saturday average, Nielsen Media Research reported on Monday.

Even rival network ABC's rerun telecast of the animated film "Monsters Inc" garnered a bigger audience -- 3.3 million viewers. The most watched show of the evening was the CBS news magazine "48 Hours" with 6.5 million viewers.

By comparison, NBC, a unit of General Electric Co., averaged 8.8 million viewers with its hour-long broadcast of the memorial concert for the late Princess Diana the previous Sunday.

It was the same story in Britain, where BBC One coverage of the Live Earth climax at London's Wembley Stadium, leading up to Madonna's eagerly awaited finale, averaged 3.1 million viewers, compared with 11.4 million for the Diana tribute.

In Germany, the ProSieben network registered 1 million viewers for its Live Earth telecast, accounting for a relatively healthy 6.3 percent market share.

Nielsen later reported that 19 million people watched some portion of Live Earth coverage on NBC or its sister networks, including Bravo and CNBC. But that figure counts anyone who watched for at least six minutes and is thus considered a less meaningful audience measure than average viewership.

Still, the overall numbers amounted to a small fraction of the 2 billion people that Live Earth organizers had hoped to reach through TV, radio and Internet coverage of the event, spearheaded by former U.S. Vice President Al Gore to raise awareness of global warming.

It appeared the Internet was the medium of choice for fans wishing to experience a worldwide music event from afar.

Microsoft Corp.'s Web portal MSN said on Saturday that Live Earth concerts generated more than 9 million Internet streams, the most for an online entertainment event.

That number surpassed the previous record held by the 2005 Live 8 concerts to fight global poverty, MSN said. ABC's Live 8 telecast, which also fell on a Saturday night in July, averaged 2.9 million viewers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So far today 3 out of 4 students didn't even know what Live Earth was and the other didn't tune in...and sometimes I feel like it's ME living in a vacuum. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't see much but got a real kick out of the guy (sorry can't remember who it was) who was stressing to everyone in the audience to pick up copies of all the promotional materials that were there.

what about the trees man?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I think zillion of people turning on their tv to catch a concert broadcast over the world about saving it is a bit hyporcritical isn't it? Most of the people interested in it are very much aware of the global warming crisis and don't need to be "made aware" that the planet is in crisis. I spent the day on the Lake....


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Somehow, it didn't seem nearly as well publicized as Live 8 was... everyone seemed to know about Live 8. I just think that the commercials for Live Earth weren't very specific and were really easy to ignore. 

And yeah... the idea of concerts to help with global warming? I wonder how much power the concert and all the commercials and the tv & internet broadcasts used. They seemed to stress how a lot of the materials (including the promotional materials and programs) were biodegradable and made out of recycled materials... but still...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I tought Bloc Party were one of the better performances. But of course they Canadian coverage cut them off part way into their second song.



> And yeah... the idea of concerts to help with global warming? I wonder how much power the concert and all the commercials and the tv & internet broadcasts used. They seemed to stress how a lot of the materials (including the promotional materials and programs) were biodegradable and made out of recycled materials... but still...


I heard something that I think said the artists flew a combined 200,000 miles by plane to the show hah.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm certainly not against these kind of "raise public awareness" efforts, but i have to admit that this one may have simply been a case of preaching to the choir. i doubt that the "global warming is a communist plot" crowd experienced any sort of epiphany.

-dh


----------

